# How I start and use my WSM....



## fpnmf

As I looked at the search related wsm start up threads I see lots of different methods and thought I would show how I do mine so it would be easy for me to find and repost..

I use Kingsford Blue charcoal..it burns nice and lasts a long time...

It also can be bought in fairly large quantity at the box stores on sale in the spring and fall..

Starting at the bottom....

I put a 28 oz can in the middle of the ring and pour the charcoal into the ring..filling full to the top of the ring.

Next I add the wood for smoke..layering from the bottom to the top...then grab the ring and turn it and shake it to settle the charcoal nice and tight..then add the charcoal up to the top again...

10 to 12 pieces of charcoal into the chimney and get them all burning..

Dump the chimney into the soup can and pull the can out..

I dont use water in the pan..it has a 12 inch terra cotta pot saucer in it...dont foil it either..I have a fire pit so everything gets washed into it.

After a few years it looks like a well seasoned Dutch oven..













P4150037 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 16, 2013






Assemble the rest of the wsm with all vents wide open..

When the temp gets around 180-200 I close 2 bottom vents and put the other bottom vent at half open..if I am going to smoke above 225-240 I let it get a little hotter before closing.

When it gets up to temp..put the stuff in and leave the top vent all the way open..

Simple and easy..thats how I like to do things...

I did several mods to mine...washers behind the top rack supports and installed evelets from ace hardware..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods

Picture is from Mr Rodriguez..













bracket (2).jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 12, 2013






I also practice the "Keep the lid on!!' routine.. I found that if I start chasing temps or thinking I gotta look....the temps go up quickly..

I did this method until I bought the guru..it worked for me quite well. YMMV

I still fire it off the same way only now the guru keeps temp perfect for me...Makes doing butts real easy by starting everything going in the evening..

That way all the pulling and cleaning can be done in the morning the next day.













P1010014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 27, 2012


















chicken july2012 002.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Aug 2, 2012


















P1010013.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 24, 2012


















P4150032 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Apr 16, 2013


















huh 021.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Nov 30, 2012






Have a great day!!!!

  Craig


----------



## sam3

Great post Craig. Very helpful.


----------



## realtorterry

same technique I learned from you when I got my first WSM. Been working great every since!


----------



## capndonkey

Is it shiggin if I use this lighting method, too?


----------



## tnguy

What size WSM is that? I'm trying to decide which one i should get. Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf

TNguy said:


> What size WSM is that? I'm trying to decide which one i should get. Thanks!


18.5...same method for the 22 tho...

If it is just you and your family the 18.5 is very efficient...

  Craig


----------



## tnguy

Long cooks, like two butts aren't a problem on the 18?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Nice post, Will help the new WSM owners.


----------



## fpnmf

TNguy said:


> Long cooks, like two butts aren't a problem on the 18?


No...4 butts arent a problem actually...

            Craig


----------



## dward51

Craig is right...

4 butts in a 18.5" WSM is a breeze and can be done even if you don't have a BBQ Guru or similar power draft.  The power draft just makes it easier.  I've done 4 butts in the WSM dozens of times (it was the standard smoke for the office and they went out of their way to find a reason for us to have pot luck food days with the pulled pork as the main attraction.)

And if you are really creative, you can get 6 into a 18.5" WSM.  You have to stand them on end, 3 per rack, and let them touch in the middle sort of like a teepee frame or tripod would look.  I would not suggest you try the 6 butts until you are very very familiar with how the temp control in a WSM works.   That's a lot of meat mass to deal with.  I used my BBQ Guru power draft both times I did 6 butts, and have not tried it without a power draft.  I did use more fuel on the 6 butt smokes than on the 4's. Also very large butts can be too tall for stand up like that so take that into account when buying meat. 

But 4 butts is plenty for most gatherings (and if I had not retired, I would have bought a 22.5" to supplement my 18.5" for the office parties which were at least once a month).  Unless you have a family larger than 4 people, the 18.5" should be plenty large and tends to use less fuel (longer smoke time on a load of charcoal) than the 22.5". 

The one thing I don't like about a 18.5" is a full rack of ribs is too long to lay on the grate without bending (curling) or cutting into smaller sections.  But that was not a good enough reason for me to get rid of the 18.5" and was my only complaint about the 18.5" model.  The flip side of getting a 22.5" which will let you lay the full rack of ribs on the grate, is it will also use fuel faster and takes more fuel to fill the ring in the first place.  They did not make the 22.5" when I bought mine, but knowing what I know now, unless I had a very large family to feed on a regular basis, I would still probably go with a 18.5" instead of the 22.5, but that is just my take.

Also I know they are pricey, but I highly recommend the BBQ Guru power drafts for a WSM owner.  Like Craig, I have a DigiQ model and once you use one, you wonder how you ever got along without it.  It's as close to "set it and forget it" as you will ever find in a charcoal smoker especially on those long overnight pork butt smokes.


----------



## tnguy

Thanks for the input. I'm going to get the 18.5. There are maybe only two times a year when I would cook more than two butts. So I can't justify getting the 22.5", I'm going to take that extra $100 and put it toward a BBQ guru. 

I had planned to get one all along and you guys just reinforced my belief that I "need" (want) the DigiQ.


----------



## jaybone

I really want one of these WSMs with the DigiQ.  I am still torn about which size to get.  I do have a small family but I also do a lot more ribs than other meats. Got some soul searching to do I guess?


----------



## bama bbq

JayBone said:


> I really want one of these WSMs with the DigiQ.  I am still torn about which size to get.  I do have a small family but I also do a lot more ribs than other meats. Got some soul searching to do I guess?


great post for the new WSM owner.  ...but I hope the new owner or prospective owner doesn't think they need an ATC for the WSM to stay within set temp range.  I used to have an ATC but found I can set the lower vents and the cooker will stay within a few degrees for very long cooks -- even overnight.  No doubt the ATC(s) are cool.


----------



## jasper7

Good post.  I was wondering how long a 18.5 will cook on a full load of charcoal?  Do you ever have to add charcoal for longer smokes?


----------



## smoking boy

I have the 22.5 inch and wouldn't trade it for anything. We go to Costco and get a immense amount of meat. 6 butts or 9 slabs of baby backs. There's just my wife and I so that seems like a lot, but we cut the cooked meat into serving size portions and bag them in the Food Saver seal-a-meal and freeze them. During the week when we both get home from work we just throw a bag in the microwave and it's just like it came off the grill


----------



## n2 bbq

How do you reheat meat in the nuke machine w/o it getting hard and tough to eat?

I've been wanting to turn a big webber kettle into a WSM using a 55 gallon Barrel.  Does any one know of any threads where this has been done successfully?


----------



## fpnmf

N2 BBQ said:


> How do you reheat meat in the nuke machine w/o it getting hard and tough to eat?
> 
> I've been wanting to turn a big webber kettle into a WSM using a 55 gallon Barrel.  Does any one know of any threads where this has been done successfully?


I leave it in the vac pack and warm it up...

Check here for the build question... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/197/smoker-builds


Jasper7 said:


> Good post.  I was wondering how long a 18.5 will cook on a full load of charcoal?  Do you ever have to add charcoal for longer smokes?


16+ hours using KB..never had to add any...


smoking boy said:


> There's just my wife and I so that seems like a lot, but we cut the cooked meat into serving size portions and bag them in the Food Saver seal-a-meal and freeze them. During the week when we both get home from work we just throw a bag in the microwave and it's just like it came off the grill


Yup..thats what we do here too...


----------



## bama bbq

N2 BBQ said:


> How do you reheat meat in the nuke machine w/o it getting hard and tough to eat?


If you seal your leftovers in vacuum bags you can boil water to heat them up.


----------



## n2 bbq

Bama BBQ said:


> N2 BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you reheat meat in the nuke machine w/o it getting hard and tough to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> If you seal your leftovers in vacuum bags you can boil water to heat them up.
Click to expand...

I like this ider ;)


----------



## rwa2012

Interesting, am I correct in assuming that you have both ends of the soup can cut out?


----------



## fpnmf

rwa2012 said:


> Interesting, am I correct in assuming that you have both ends of the soup can cut out?


Yup!!

It does double duty here..it is also the chimney for my MES...

   Craig


----------



## dward51

rwa2012 said:


> Interesting, am I correct in assuming that you have both ends of the soup can cut out?


yep

And as to how long a WSM will run.  Depends of a couple of things.  The 18.5" model will run longer on a load of fuel than the 22.5" model will. Reason appears to be related to the volume of air (and meat) that is being heated.  The 22.5" is bigger so it goes through fuel a little faster than the 18.5" model. 

Other thing that affects run time is how you set the smoker up.  Water pan will not run as long as a clay flower pot base.  Both serve as heat sink mass to even out temp swings, but the water is more forgiving and can absorb more heat just by the way heated water works.  If you heat the clay pot base to 225* it does not take much energy to keep it there and it will release heat if you drop below 225*.  However if you have a prolonged spike to 240* the clay pot will also heat up to 240* and want to stay there.  On the other hand water by the nature of it's boiling point, prefers to stay a liquid at below 212*.  It takes a considerable amount of energy to convert water at 212* to steam at 212* so water is a excellent temperature moderator as the mass wants to stay at 212* or lower.  If you have the same temp spike in a water pan setup WSM, it will naturally fall back down in temp faster than the clay pot setup.  It's just the physical nature of the water/steam relationship where as the clay pot is not changing physical states, just getting warmer.

It also depends on how you fire the charcoal too.  Standard light (all lit and ashed over) will go faster than a minion method or the modified "tin can" minion method with the tin can version running the longest. 

Also depends on weather.  A WSM regardless of size uses less fuel in dry July heat than it will in 10* weather in January.  Rain and wind can also factor in as they cool the outside of the smoker and wick away your heat.  Wind also blows in the vents and can make regulating temps a little more difficult, but just set up a wind break (can be as simple as moving a piece of yard furniture to block the wind somewhat.

I've done entire shoulder smokes on a single load of charcoal in the summer in my 18.5" model using the flower pot base method.   With a water pan, I usually top off the fuel at around 10-11 hours and that way I get a good nights sleep knowing I'm good for another 10-11 hours.  Probably could run longer, but I like my sleep so I just top it off, get it stable again and turn in and let the WSM do it's thing.

That's the beauty of the WSM though.  You can set it up a number of ways depending on what you are cooking or how you want it to run.


----------



## overground

rwa2012 said:


> Interesting, am I correct in assuming that you have both ends of the soup can cut out?


EDIT: NVM...just noticed it's already been answered twice. ;-)


----------



## veritas456

Excellent step by step. I would like the DigiQ or Guru but do not want to spend the money. With this set-up it's hard to justify buying the draft system.


----------



## fpnmf

Veritas456 said:


> Excellent step by step. I would like the DigiQ or Guru but do not want to spend the money. With this set-up it's hard to justify buying the draft system.


Thanks!!!

   Ya dont really need the guru for sure..it does make things a lot easier...

I like it when I can fire the thing off in the evening,put 2 - 4 butts in and be sure that when I get up the cook will be close to the end...

Makes resting, pulling,saucing, bagging and clean up a lot easier than doing it late in the day..

   Craig


----------



## billmc40

Thanks for the help today. Done my first per smoke. We double smoked a spiral ham for Easter. The WSM wanted to run about 240 to 260. I think with more smokes and practice I will learn how to keep it at about 230. Trying to figure out what to do with the charcoal that didn't finish burning. 

BillMc


----------



## hrbhskr

What are the reasons for not using water in the water pan on the WSM's?


----------



## mots

Other thing that affects run time is how you set the smoker up.  Water pan will not run as long as a clay flower pot base.  Both serve as heat sink mass to even out temp swings, but the water is more forgiving and can absorb more heat just by the way heated water works.  If you heat the clay pot base to 225* it does not take much energy to keep it there and it will release heat if you drop below 225*.  However if you have a prolonged spike to 240* the clay pot will also heat up to 240* and want to stay there.  On the other hand water by the nature of it's boiling point, prefers to stay a liquid at below 212*.  It takes a considerable amount of energy to convert water at 212* to steam at 212* so water is a excellent temperature moderator as the mass wants to stay at 212* or lower.  If you have the same temp spike in a water pan setup WSM, it will naturally fall back down in temp faster than the clay pot setup.  It's just the physical nature of the water/steam relationship where as the clay pot is not changing physical states, just getting warmer.

Great article and pictures. Can you post a picture of your clay pot and how you have it set up.


----------



## bugz13

When re-heating any product sealed in vacuum bags in hot water (best practice) be sure to keep the water temperature between 175 & 190 degrees F. If you allow the water to boil then the consistency of you product will change... it will tend to get tough & may dry out.


----------



## dward51

I bought my 14" clay pot base at Walmart in the garden center (don't recall price as it was several years ago). Thicker is better as you want the material to act as a heat sink and more mass is a better buffer.

Just double wrap it in aluminum foil to make cleanup easier and sit it in your empty water pan.  Water pan protects it from the full on heat of the lit coals and makes sure the pot base fits your water pan supports.  If you were not using the lower rack, you could just sit it there as well.  I have the old model WSM with the shallow water pan and it fits just fine in mine.  I assume it would fit in the deeper pan they use now as the diameter is the same (remember I have a 18.5" WSM so if you have a 22.5" model you will need a different diameter clay pot base).

There is also no reason you can't just get a couple of bricks, big rocks, or whatever and sit them on the lower rack and accomplish the same thing.  You can also fill the water pan with sand and then foil over that.  Using a flower pot base lets you fit the heat sink mass in the water pan and leaves your lower rack open for food though.

I alternate between water in the pan and the flower pot base depending on what I'm cooking or how I'm cooking it. I also use a brinkmann charcoal pan as a water pan as it's much larger than my old style WSM water pan.  Took me about 5 years to burn through my first brinkmann pan as the metal is thin.  When I replaced it, I just bought 2 of them as they are about $5 each and double stacked them.   I always double line with foil for easy cleanup though.


----------



## teebob2000

billmc40 said:


> Thanks for the help today. Done my first per smoke. We double smoked a spiral ham for Easter. The WSM wanted to run about 240 to 260. I think with more smokes and practice I will learn how to keep it at about 230. Trying to figure out what to do with the charcoal that didn't finish burning.
> 
> BillMc


Bill - secret is DON'T OPEN THE LID.  I learned this pretty quickly with my WSM.  If you leave the bottom vents closed or cracked slightly and you're at ~225F on a relatively calm day, it WILL stay at 225F for a long time.  If you MUST open the lid, make it quick!  Every time you open it you give the fire a BIG gulp of fresh air and it raises the temp at a ridiculous rate.Tweaking the positions of the bottom vents can fine-tune your temp really effectively.

When I start mine, I pretty much use Craig's process.  When my cooking grate-level thermo reaches 200F, I close up the bottom vents entirely and she levels out at 225 within about 20 to 30 minutes.  I use a water pan (big foil buffet pan from Costco) and not a solid heatsink.

If you don't have a thermo with a remote probe to set on the cooking grate where the meat rests, I'd highly recommend it so you have another point of reference to augment the lid thermo.  The Maverick is one you'll find lots of guys on here use and recommend.

Enjoy your beast!  It's a good one.

On the unburned charcoal issue:  I close up every opening tight but it still seems to burn down.  Eventually, though, you'll get good at guesstimating how much fuel you need depending what you're cooking, weather conditions (as mentioned above), etc.  I always use a little bit less than I think I will and then if I need more, I dump some in through the front loading door with a heavy metal scoop I have.  (Again, don't keep it open long!)  I've had mine 3 seasons and I'm pretty good at using just about the right amount.

Tom


----------



## jaybone

Mots said:


> Other thing that affects run time is how you set the smoker up.  Water pan will not run as long as a clay flower pot base.  Both serve as heat sink mass to even out temp swings, but the water is more forgiving and can absorb more heat just by the way heated water works.  If you heat the clay pot base to 225* it does not take much energy to keep it there and it will release heat if you drop below 225*.  However if you have a prolonged spike to 240* the clay pot will also heat up to 240* and want to stay there.  On the other hand water by the nature of it's boiling point, prefers to stay a liquid at below 212*.  It takes a considerable amount of energy to convert water at 212* to steam at 212* so water is a excellent temperature moderator as the mass wants to stay at 212* or lower.  If you have the same temp spike in a water pan setup WSM, it will naturally fall back down in temp faster than the clay pot setup.  It's just the physical nature of the water/steam relationship where as the clay pot is not changing physical states, just getting warmer.
> 
> Great article and pictures. Can you post a picture of your clay pot and how you have it set up.


Why not use a clay pot water pan filled with water?  Wouldn't the water help prevent the clay pot from going above 212 Deg F?  Plus now you've got the clay pot plus the water that's in it acting as a large thermal mass.  Once the water evaporates, the clay pot will still act as the thermal mass so you won't need to open the smoker to add water and mess up the smoker temp.  Just thinkin' out loud!


----------



## dward51

Clay pot is porous and the clay would want to absorb the water.  I'm pretty sure you would end up cracking the clay pot base from the heat and steam it would make inside the clay.  And besides most clay pot bases need to be put it in an empty water pan to act as a heat shield and allow for proper fit and if you have to do that, just go with a water pan & water in the first place (water pan will also hold a lot more water than the clay pot base would).   Some people run a dry water pan filled with sand and covered with aluminum foil.

If you are quick and have everything ready at the smoker, it only takes a few seconds to refill the water pan so temp impact is not really an issue. It gets to be a problem if you take the dome off to look at the water pan, leave it off, go find the water pitcher, fill it in the kitchen, etc....   If you prep and have it sitting right there you can almost make NASCAR pit crew times!

I like water for the way it will moderate a temp back down where a clay pot will overheat easier than a water pan run system.  But all will work.


----------



## fpnmf

JayBone said:


> Why not use a clay pot water pan filled with water?  Wouldn't the water help prevent the clay pot from going above 212 Deg F?  Plus now you've got the clay pot plus the water that's in it acting as a large thermal mass.  Once the water evaporates, the clay pot will still act as the thermal mass so you won't need to open the smoker to add water and mess up the smoker temp.  Just thinkin' out loud!





dward51 said:


> I like water for the way it will moderate a temp back down where a clay pot will overheat easier than a water pan run system.  But all will work.


I have never used water in the pan...dont see the need for it..my stuff usually turns out great..

When its not great it is not from temp issues..usually not enough garlic...hahahahhahaahha

Once the meat is in the top comes off mid smoke for the temp probes..thats it ... it stays closed..

Play sand has toxic stuff in it..  http://safemama.com/2009/05/18/faq-whats-the-deal-with-play-sand/

Never have foiled the clay saucer either.. it is like a well seasoned Dutch oven now..a quick squirt with the hose makes it all clean again..the water beads up on it...

When the smoke is over I close the vents and it stops burning..so I add more charcoal next time.. til it fills with ash..then dump it in the firepit..usually about 3 smokes..

Some folks enjoy trying to build a better mouse trap...(DaveOmakDaveOmakDaveOmak)... I like the way this set up works..YMMV...

BTW I went to the Triple B party today to see how Raptor ..Poverty Hill Smokers.. was doing...that man can cook a brisket..melty good stuff..

Last year he made Grand Champion...http://crestviewcha.le3.getliveedit.com/pages/TripleB1

   Craig


----------



## dward51

fpnmf said:


> Never have foiled the clay saucer either.. it is like a well seasoned Dutch oven now..a quick squirt with the hose makes it all clean again..the water beads up on it...


I've seen a few threads over at TVWBBB where folks talk about if their clay pot base gets greasy, they toss it out and get a replacement.  Never quite understood why.


----------



## jaybone

Thanks for that link to the toxic play sand.  Guess I'm gonna have to remove that from my Brinkman Gourmet Electric water pan.  I put the sand in a couple of weeks ago and monitored cooker temps with my ET-732 and saw that the temp stayed around 280 deg F.  Was thinking about going back to water to get the temp down anyways.


----------



## bama bbq

Hrbhskr said:


> What are the reasons for not using water in the water pan on the WSM's?


1; pork butt.  The bark on a pork butt will be ten times better without water.  Water (steam) makes the meat kinda mushy when cooking 250-275* which is where I like to go with a butt.  I don't like mushy pork - I like it kinda stringy when I pull it (by hand).

2; chicken or turkey.  I like to run 325-350* for poultry to get the fat under the skin to crisp the skin.  That's REAL hard to do with water in the pan.

3; jerky.  I like a dry environment when smoking jerky.  To help keep temps low I close the top vent a bit.

4; clean up.  All that bong water has to go somewhere. 

Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## bugz13

The "Toxic Stuff" in Play Sand is actually not an issue. It's an over-reaction. The supposed toxic material is Crystalline Silica (silicone dioxide - SiO[sub]2[/sub]), commonly know as Silica. Silica is most commonly found in nature as  quartz  or sand (both natural sand and play sand), as well as in the cell walls of diatoms. Silica is used primarily in the production of glass  for windows, drinking glasses, beverage bottles, and many other uses. The majority of optical fibers  for telecommunications  are also made from silica. It is a primary raw material for many white-ware ceramics such as earthenware, stoneware, & porcelain. Silica is a common additive in the production of foods, where it is used primarily as a flow agent in powdered foods, or to absorb water in hygroscopic  applications. It is the primary component of diatomaceous earth, which has many uses ranging from filtration to insect control. In pharmaceutical products, silica aids powder flow when tablets are formed. The only way that Silica could possibly be considered harmful (or toxic) would be if you ground it into a super-fine dust and inhaled it. Please don't let this over-reaction keep you away from the beach... or using Play Sand or natural sand in or around you smoker!


----------



## markbeer

fpnmf said:


> I use Kingsford Blue charcoal..it burns nice and lasts a long time...


ok.  there have been very interesting and helpful posts here in this thread.  all have been very ideal, especially the suggestion of a brick/rock method which I have been applying to my custom 20" smoker.  I may try using the clay base rather than the water pan.

now, the question I have regards the above quote.  unless fpnmf is refering to a blue bag which is commonly found in grocery stores and such, where can I find this bag otherwise?  I don't remember seeing it at a Walmart on my quest for the Royal Oak lump coals (which I haven't been fond of).


----------



## fpnmf

MarkBeer said:


> unless fpnmf is referring to a blue bag which is commonly found in grocery stores and such, where can I find this bag otherwise?  I don't remember seeing it at a Walmart on my quest for the Royal Oak lump coals (which I haven't been fond of).


The blue bag is what I am referring to....

 Lowes and Home depot have sales twice a year and lots of folks stock up then  ...Memorial and Labor day...

Today the local Lowes had two 20 pound bags for 19 bucks...show your military or VA card and get an additional 10% off...


----------



## fpnmf

bugz13 said:


> . The only way that Silica could possibly be considered harmful (or toxic) would be if you ground it into a super-fine dust and inhaled it. Please don't let this over-reaction keep you away from the beach... or using Play Sand or natural sand in or around you smoker!


You didnt read the article...

Play sand is ground fine...

They say use beach sand or a grainy sand..not the fine ground stuff..

             Craig


----------



## dward51

Home Depot is running two 20 pound bags for $12 here this week.


----------



## fpnmf

Just looked..Lowes is still 19... HD is too far away 100 miles round trip.. I dont think I will be needing any this year anyway..but might restock if it gets to 12 ... Craig


----------



## markbeer

fpnmf said:


> The blue bag is what I am referring to....
> 
> Lowes and Home depot have sales twice a year and lots of folks stock up then  ...Memorial and Labor day...
> 
> Today the local Lowes had two 20 pound bags for 19 bucks...show your military or VA card and get an additional 10% off...


thought so.  what are your thoughts on Kingsford charcoal briquettes?  I have been using them lately and not seen any difference as of yet.

I guess I'll go find the charcoal vs lump coals thread if there's one already.


----------



## markbeer

oy!    never mind what I inquired of in the last post.... there are gazillions of threads on that topic alone.


----------



## teebob2000

Last month Costco just had their (roughly) semi-annual sale of 2 18-lb blue bags for $15.


----------



## n2 bbq

Today is the last day to get the 2x 20 lb bags of charcoal at HD for $12.88


----------



## overground

N2 BBQ said:


> Today is the last day to get the 2x 20 lb bags of charcoal at HD for $12.88


Bought 6 of 'em.


----------



## n2 bbq

I bought 2 last thursday and am thinking about getting another two today before it's too late if they still have any left.


----------



## rschlank

Not to cause a ruckus, but I prefer Stubbs brand...













Stubbs.jpg



__ rschlank
__ Apr 10, 2013






It's available at Lowe's by me.


----------



## teebob2000

21 bags stored up. I'm set, till about August or so.  Or to open my own charcoal stand!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20130411_141901.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## n2 bbq

teebob2000 said:


> 21 bags stored up. I'm set, till about August or so.  Or to open my own charcoal stand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130411_141901.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ teebob2000
> __ Apr 11, 2013


yeah sell em by the brick 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  get your bricks here hot bricks right here.  LOL


----------



## dward51

Picked up my 6 bags of Kingsford at HD yesterday evening.  Works out to $6.49 a 20 pound bag.


----------



## fpnmf

dward51 said:


> Picked up my 6 bags of Kingsford at HD yesterday evening.  Works out to $6.49 a 20 pound bag.


Great score!!


----------



## smokingfrank

I would buy the 22 inch weber smokey mountain. I holds a lot of food and maintains it's temperature well. But, I would recommend the minion method the start the smoke.


----------



## tnguy

I bought 8 bags from HD yesterday. Figured I would use a lot more this summer since I'm going to be smoking with the WSM now.


----------



## bigboy

> .I dont use water in the pan..it has a 12 inch terra cotta pot saucer in it...dont foil it either..I have a fire pit so everything gets washed into it.
> 
> After a few years it looks like a well seasoned Dutch oven..



Can you elaborate on this some more?  Do you have to keep spraying the food while cooking because you don't use the watering pan?  How's the fire pit factor in?

Yes I'm slow, so be nice lol


----------



## fpnmf

Bigboy said:


> Can you elaborate on this some more? Do you have to keep spraying the food while cooking because you don't use the watering pan? How's the fire pit factor in?


Most folks here dont use water... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=water+in+pan+or+not

The pot saucer supposedly helps regulate temp swings...

No spraying or spritzing here...once the food is in the top only comes off once during the smoke..to put the therm in the meat..

>>>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]How's the fire pit factor in?<<<<<<<   I dont know what you are getting at here.....[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  Craig[/color]


----------



## bigboy

fpnmf said:


> Most folks here dont use water... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=water+in+pan+or+not
> 
> 
> The pot saucer supposedly helps regulate temp swings...
> 
> No spraying or spritzing here...once the food is in the top only comes off once during the smoke..to put the therm in the meat..
> 
> >>>>>>How's the fire pit factor in?
> 
> 
> Craig




Thanks for the reply. As it relates to the fire pit you previous said:



> Quote:
> .I dont use water in the pan..it has a 12 inch terra cotta pot saucer in it...dont foil it either..*I have a fire pit so everything gets washed into it.*
> 
> After a few years it looks like a well seasoned Dutch oven..



I wasn't sure if I was missing something or not.


----------



## fpnmf

Bigboy said:


> Thanks for the reply. As it relates to the fire pit you previous said:
> I wasn't sure if I was missing something or not.


Yer welcome!!

Nope..you arent missing a thing..

No trash service here so the glass,metal and plastic goes to the county, the rest gets burned and into the compost piles...

It makes a great place for ashes and greasy gunk from the WSM...

      Craig


----------



## rtbbq2

I put a large tuna can in the center just as you do. That works great to keep the hot coals in one place in the beginning. On my kamado I can smoke for 18 hours when I start it that way and still have coals at the end of the smoke...nice pictorial Craig...RTBBQ


----------



## bigboy

So I can use the terra cotta pot saucer in there over and over?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## fpnmf

Bigboy said:


> So I can use the terra cotta pot saucer in there over and over?
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


Yer welcome!!

Yes..you can...

I just added a pic of my saucer to page1.. 


RTBBQ2 said:


> I put a large tuna can in the center just as you do. That works great to keep the hot coals in one place in the beginning. On my kamado I can smoke for 18 hours when I start it that way and still have coals at the end of the smoke...nice pictorial Craig...RTBBQ


Thank you!!!

It blows me away when I see folks are using so much charcoal for one smoke..it would make me even more nuts...

It makes me soooo happy I got the 18.5...

Craig


----------



## overground

Hi Craig.

With regards to your saucer.

Was it just the plain, old untreated terra cotta or was it glazed?

You've never had any problems with grease fires from the saucer?

That seasoning looks awesome (like cast iron).

I just got a new one from HD, and was considering using it exactly like you do yours (no foil, etc.).

Thanks for the info and the great thread.

Chris


----------



## fpnmf

overground said:


> Hi Craig.
> 
> With regards to your saucer.
> 
> Was it just the plain, old untreated terra cotta or was it glazed?
> 
> You've never had any problems with grease fires from the saucer?
> 
> That seasoning looks awesome (like cast iron).
> 
> I just got a new one from HD, and was considering using it exactly like you do yours (no foil, etc.).
> 
> Thanks for the info and the great thread.
> 
> Chris


Thank you!!

Plain old terra cotta..

Never had a fire or any adverse reaction to the saucer..

I dont always use a drip pan either..so it gets kinda gooey..

If it ever breaks I will prolly try out using 2 of them stacked together...just for S&Gs...

Have fun!!!

   Craig


----------



## dale53

Craig;

That's a nice tutorial. I, too, settled on the WSM 18.5" and have been extremely happy with it's size and performance. My children are grown, so there's just two of us. When we have friends or family over we're only talking one or two families at a time.

My two favorite items to smoke are ribs (Costco Loin Back Ribs) and Boston Butts for pulled pork.

If you use two racks, you can easily do three full racks of ribs. It is necessary to cut the racks in half and put six halves on each food grate. That is really NO problem at all. It takes no special skill at all. I found that Wal-mart had a roaster complete with rack that doubles nicely as a rib rack when turned upside down. It was on sale for $7.50 including the roaster. It holds one more half rack than Weber's does and the design is easier cleaned than Weber's. That is all a plus.

My typical rib cook is a cryovac pack of three racks. The St Louis cut gets the same treatment. One advantage of cutting the racks in half - you do not get any over cooked ends. The halves fit nicely in the center of the food grates (the edges are where the heat rises around the water pan to the cover).

One suggestion I might make. I was not happy using the Weber charcoal starter (works perfectly with my Weber OTG grill) when lighting small number of briquets. I went to IKEA (it is local for me but you can get the same item from Amazon) and purchased a silverware caddy. It's what restaurants use to segregate their silverware wet from the dishwasher. I use is as a mini-chimney to light my small number of coals (I actually count out 20 coals for the Tin Can Minion Method). Here is the caddy at work:

http://s269.photobucket.com/user/Dale53/media/PepperStoutBeef2-7-2013Selects-1744_576x768.jpg.html

Here's where you buy it if you don't have an IKEA store locally :


I use one Weber lighting cube and the coals are ready in just a few minutes. I light the cube first, then carefully arrange 20 briquettes on top. I use a pair of water pump pliers to dump the coals in the tin can, then use the pliers to remove the hot bottomless coffee can. Of course, you have to be careful as the mini chimney and coffee can are HOT...

Dale53


----------



## tnguy

Craig, is there a reason you don't stick the probes in at the start of the cook?


----------



## fpnmf

TNguy said:


> Craig, is there a reason you don't stick the probes in at the start of the cook?


Yes!!!

 It has to do with food safety..Heres some interesting reading about that...

The  "Temp Probe Contamination!?!?" thread has a lot of interesting info and drama!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=temp+probe+40+to+140

Have fun!!

     Craig


----------



## johnbarclay

Really nice looking. congrates.


----------



## jaybone

Craig, do you ever use your WSM for grilling?  Someone suggested breaking in my new WSM by doing a batch of Cornell Chicken but looks like this needs to be done over a hot grill.


----------



## fpnmf

JayBone said:


> Craig, do you ever use your WSM for grilling?  Someone suggested breaking in my new WSM by doing a batch of Cornell Chicken but looks like this needs to be done over a hot grill.


Nope..It would too hard to manage for me to try..

I have a BGE.it works great for grilling...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92913/firemans-chicken

The 'oil and vinegar sauce' used was made by Robert C. Baker, professor from Cornell, who invented the sauce to introduce an entirely new breed of chicken he developed at Cornell in 1946 - 1950 that he called "the broiler", smaller than "the fryer":

http://ecommons.cornell.edu/handle/1813/2652

http://www.roadfood.com/Forums/Cornell-Chicken-m26275.aspx

http://ecommons.library.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2652/2/bbq.pdf

It's history:

http://www.illinoistimes.com/Spring...air-food-yoursve-probably-never-heard-of.html


----------



## jaybone

Thanks Craig, those are some great links.  Guess I'll save the Cornell Chicken for my Weber Genesis.  Still want to break in my brand new WSM with some chicken thighs though.  Hopefully will get some time to do that in a day or two.


----------



## dale53

JayBone;

If I may make a suggestion. I often do chicken on my WSM. Just foil the water pan (no water) or remove it entirely. Chicken cooks rather quickly compared to ribs or butts, so, I use a full Weber chimney of lighted briquettes. Keep all vents open. The cooker will shortly hit 350+ degrees. Grill the chicken on the top rack. Half or quarter chickens will cook thoroughly in an hour or so + or -. It will finish the insides perfectly and you will end up with crisp skin. Use an instant thermometer to monitor the inside of the chicken so that it is done.

I ALWAYS brine my chicken for a minimum of one-half hour to one full hour before grilling. It keeps the interior moist. Refrigerate while brining. Pat dry and apply your seasonings just before putting on the grill.Since you have brined the chicken you may have to reduce the amount of salt in the recipe before grilling. However, with the short time brining I have not had to adjust that YMMV).

The perfectly even heat from the WSM does a VERY nice job on chicken and will leave it with a crispy skin if done properly without overcooking the interior.

I check my chicken at the half hour mark by appearance and digital Thermapen.

Dale53


----------



## jaybone

Thanks Dale53, I'll give that a try.  One of Craig's Cornell Chicken links mentioned that it's very important to have a distance of 26" between the bed of coals and the grilling surface to prevent burning the outside of the chicken.  Kind of like cooking over indirect heat at that distance is my guess.  Haven't measured that distance on the WSM but seems like it should be about that distance between the upper grill rack and the top of the coals.

I've cooked lots of chicken on my Weber Genesis so I am very familiar with brining and seasoning.  Usually grill chicken at 375 to 400 on the gasser.


----------



## bobcats110

Bama BBQ said:


> If you seal your leftovers in vacuum bags you can boil water to heat them up.


I concur....works every time for me.


----------



## bobcats110

Anyone know where to get a replacement water pan for the 18.5?


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/weber-2820-smokey-mountain-smoker-parts-c-193079_193086_193164.html

Order one at Lowes..


----------



## flyinion

Got a quick question on your starting method.  you say after it hits around 200 you close two vents totally and then close the other vent down a bit.  Does that cause any issues with uneven burning due to having air coming in from only one location?  It would seem like it would to me, but then maybe not since I know those automated devices only use the one vent.


----------



## overground

bobcats110 said:


> Anyone know where to get a replacement water pan for the 18.5?


Get the Brinkmann charcoal pan...almost the same capacity and allows much better access to the fire.

$10 shipped

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_91712_-1__


----------



## bobcats110

And..........ordered.  Thanks OG!


----------



## djsmokesupreme

I have an old no-frills WSM I've been using for more than 10 years, with no working thermometer, an access door that leaks smoke, a water pan that just won't come clean any more and vent controls that are so bent that I have to move them with a pair of pliers.  In other words, I'm just getting it broken in right, but it makes great barbeque, so I have had to make some concessions.

I use an instant read thermometer stuck in the top vent to check temp, and I reduce the amount of charcoal I start with to avoid a temp spike at the beginning, so I do have to add charcoal for longer smokes.  I fire up the new batch of charcoal in my chimney, then, using a pair of Ov-Gloves, I lift the WHOLE smoker off the base by hooking my fingers under the lip where the lid fits on.  It's not as hard as it sounds, just do it slow and level and set it down carefully.

Then, add the charcoal into the ring, put a layer of soaked wood pieces on top of the (too) hot coals and replace the smoker on the base.  You wil lose less than 10 degrees of cooking temp at the rack levels and your temp will re-stabilize quickly.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Or, if you happen to have a hubcap from a 1964 VW Microbus laying around....;-)


----------



## djsmokesupreme

fpnmf said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/weber-2820-smokey-mountain-smoker-parts-c-193079_193086_193164.html
> 
> Order one at Lowes..


Or, if you have a hubcap from a 1964 VW Microbus laying around.......... ;-)


----------



## rgraham

I bought the 18.5" guy first, but got tired of the rib too big problem. Got the 22", and haven't looked back. When doing ribs, I use the fire ring from the 18.5" unit, and it works great. Much less charcoal used for the same results. I can usually fit four racks of St. Louis style on the top grate.

Bought some KB 20lb double packs at Home Depot for $9.95 each last weekend. Make sure you have a fairly dry place to store it, as it does degrade over time and moisture. I bought a bunch end of summer last year, and some of it became useless. Moldy and crumbly.

I use my old gas Weber to reheat the ribs, adding sauce to re glaze.


----------



## fpnmf

flyinion said:


> Got a quick question on your starting method.  you say after it hits around 200 you close two vents totally and then close the other vent down a bit.  Does that cause any issues with uneven burning due to having air coming in from only one location?  It would seem like it would to me, but then maybe not since I know those automated devices only use the one vent.


The only way to keep the temp low is using the lower vents..

Most everybody uses just one of the lowers at 1/2 to 1/4 open to stay near 225..

I experience no issues with uneven burning..the fire works its way around..

   Craig


----------



## roller

I been wanting to get away from electric smoking and I think this unit is what I am going to...Thanks Craig


----------



## love2dive

I apologize if someone already ask this, but what is the purpose of putting a soup can in the middle of the charcoal ring?


----------



## fpnmf

love2dive said:


> I apologize if someone already ask this, but what is the purpose of putting a soup can in the middle of the charcoal ring?


The soup can is there to pour the hot coals from the chimney in..

To start the fire...

Pour the coals..pull the can out and there ya have it...

  Craig


----------



## flyinion

fpnmf said:


> The only way to keep the temp low is using the lower vents..
> 
> Most everybody uses just one of the lowers at 1/2 to 1/4 open to stay near 225..
> 
> I experience no issues with uneven burning..the fire works its way around..
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig.  Yeah I do of course use the lower vents to control temp and my top is always wide open.  I was just closing them all down evenly and then tweaking one or two to try and stabilize temps.  Usually that means each vent is barely open though.  I will have to try your method next time.  I suppose using one vent would also make wind easier to deal with by just using the vent not in the path of the wind.  going to try the soup can thing too.  Is that just a standard soup can like a "Progresso" brand or something?  It's always hard to tell from pictures the scale of something's size sometimes.  It looks more like a coffee can size in the pictures.


----------



## fpnmf

flyinion said:


> Thanks Craig.  Yeah I do of course use the lower vents to control temp and my top is always wide open.  I was just closing them all down evenly and then tweaking one or two to try and stabilize temps.  Usually that means each vent is barely open though.  I will have to try your method next time.  I suppose using one vent would also make wind easier to deal with by just using the vent not in the path of the wind.  going to try the soup can thing too.  Is that just a standard soup can like a "Progresso" brand or something?  It's always hard to tell from pictures the scale of something's size sometimes.  It looks more like a coffee can size in the pictures.


I use a 28 ounce can..was a Bush Beans can..so its a little bigger than a standard 14 oz soup can...

   Craig


----------



## flyinion

fpnmf said:


> I use a 28 ounce can..was a Bush Beans can..so its a little bigger than a standard 14 oz soup can...
> 
> Craig


Ok thanks.  I'll look for one in that shape.  I use 28oz canned tomatoes all the time but those cans are shorter & wider than the cans of beans I believe.  Probably not wide enough to really affect how much charcoal goes in though unless I'm trying for max burn time or something.


----------



## ed briney

Hey Graig I have a 18.5 SMW had it for 25yrs now and always used water in it,how dose the terra cotta work as a heat defuser.

I came across one thread a while back he was use sand,is it just for a dryer heat or easier clean up.

I just recently bought the 22.5 what a monster uesd once so far I know how my 18.5 works, this one will take awhile and I will still be using the 18.5.

I have never used any guru or stoker, I set the heat and let it do the work and try not to second guess myself,but one of these days I will get smothing.

My wife is just getting over me buying the 22.5 so I will have to wait.


----------



## love2dive

I've been meaning to reply to this thread for awhile now but other things always seems to interfere.  Anyway, I just want today that I have the 18.5" WSM.  I also have the BBQ Guru for it.  I enjoy using my WSM, but I find it to be a pain because it is not wide enough for me to lay three full length rack of ribs on it.  Whenver we BBQ, we tend to have friends over, so the smaller model is not as convenient to use.   not as convenient as I like anyway.  At some point I will sell mine and upgrade to the larger model.  The BBQ Guru is a fantastic device.  It should be a standard tool to have for anyone who is a weekend bbq'er.


----------



## fpnmf

love2dive said:


> I've been meaning to reply to this thread for awhile now but other things always seems to interfere. Anyway, I just want today that I have the 18.5" WSM. I also have the BBQ Guru for it. I enjoy using my WSM, but I find it to be a pain because it is not wide enough for me to lay three full length rack of ribs on it. Whenver we BBQ, we tend to have friends over, so the smaller model is not as convenient to use. not as convenient as I like anyway. At some point I will sell mine and upgrade to the larger model. The BBQ Guru is a fantastic device. It should be a standard tool to have for anyone who is a weekend bbq'er.


I cut the ribs in sections and use a rack..

Can do 5 racks of ribs easily using the top and bottom grates..

You shouldnt have any probem selling the 18 on CL...

  Craig


Ed briney said:


> Hey Graig I have a 18.5 SMW had it for 25yrs now and always used water in it,how dose the terra cotta work as a heat defuser.
> 
> I came across one thread a while back he was use sand,is it just for a dryer heat or easier clean up.
> 
> I just recently bought the 22.5 what a monster uesd once so far I know how my 18.5 works, this one will take awhile and I will still be using the 18.5.
> 
> I have never used any guru or stoker, I set the heat and let it do the work and try not to second guess myself,but one of these days I will get smothing.
> 
> My wife is just getting over me buying the 22.5 so I will have to wait.


If you use sand get the heavier grit sand not play sand...

The terra cotta pot saucer works great for me..

            Craig


----------



## jaybone

Craig, how much air space would you guess that you have between the terra cotta saucer and the bottom of the water pan?Reason I ask is that I have read other posts that say water pan warpage is possible if brought up to smoking temps while empty.You obviously haven't had water pan warpage issues so just wondering how close your saucer is to the bottom of the pan.Thanks,Jay


----------



## teebob2000

fpnmf said:


> I cut the ribs in sections and use a rack..
> 
> Can do 5 racks of ribs easily using the top and bottom grates..
> 
> Craig


Craig - did you install an additional rack between the water pan and the normal top cook grate?  I assume you don't do the ribs right on the bottom/water pan grate as that's getting really close to your heat source and without any buffer, they'd get done REALLY fast.


----------



## fpnmf

teebob2000 said:


> Craig - did you install an additional rack between the water pan and the normal top cook grate?  I assume you don't do the ribs right on the bottom/water pan grate as that's getting really close to your heat source and without any buffer, they'd get done REALLY fast.





JayBone said:


> Craig, how much air space would you guess that you have between the terra cotta saucer and the bottom of the water pan? Reason I ask is that I have read other posts that say water pan warpage is possible if brought up to smoking temps while empty. You obviously haven't had water pan warpage issues so just wondering how close your saucer is to the bottom of the pan. Thanks, Jay


Gee ....... are you guys engineers or sumthin???

Hahahahahha

I use rib racks Tee...no extra grates..never have had an issue with cooked too fast..

I do 2-2-1 or 3-2-1  so the time in the racks is short...

I rarely use the bottom grate but have no issues when I do...

Once past the first few hours they go into a pan and covered...

With juice of some sort then the last hour on the grates...

Jay!!!!!

I am waiting for pics of your adventure...

I went out and took some pics...

I have never heard of water pan warpage..ever..

Due to my TBI I forgot once that the top was off and it got so hot it melted the guru cables and all the seasoning on the inside flaked off in big chunks..

No damage to the pan tho..

Its never had water in it either..

Where did you see that???

The terra cotta pan is about 4 inches off the bottom..













P6090004.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 9, 2013


















P6090005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 9, 2013






  Craig


----------



## jaybone

Forgot where I read about pan warpage but coulda swore it was on this forum.Just for grins I did fill in the air space between the terra cotta saucer and bottom of water pan with play sand then foiled over top of terra cotta saucer and pan.  May remove the sand later and see what, if any, difference it makes.Will attempt Eric's (forluvofsmoke) wet to dry method for my smokes (Pork butt & brisket) in Tahoe.No foiling.  Smoke straight through the stall.  Rest on raised roasting rack in tall roaster pan loosely covered with kitchen towel for an hour or two in attempt to get maximum bark.Leaving for Lake Tahoe tomorrow morning.  Will take Q-View and post.  Only downside is ~14 MPH winds expected all week.  May not be a big deal since I'll be using the DigiQ ATC.Thanks,Jay


----------



## djsmokesupreme

flyinion said:


> Ok thanks.  I'll look for one in that shape.  I use 28oz canned tomatoes all the time but those cans are shorter & wider than the cans of beans I believe.  Probably not wide enough to really affect how much charcoal goes in though unless I'm trying for max burn time or something.


Normally, I believe that smoking meats requires a Y chromosome, but I have to give credit to my wife for this idea.  I was looking for a way to start a max burn for my Father's Day Brisket Fest.  She went to the hardware store and bought an empty paint can, cut the bottom out of it with a kitchen can opener and VOILA!  Notice the stay-cool handle for easy removal.  I guess she likes my brisket.













fire starter 1.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Jun 15, 2013
__ 1


----------



## bama bbq

djsmokesupreme said:


> Normally, I believe that smoking meats requires a Y chromosome, but I have to give credit to my wife for this idea.  I was looking for a way to start a max burn for my Father's Day Brisket Fest.  She went to the hardware store and bought an empty paint can, cut the bottom out of it with a kitchen can opener and VOILA!  Notice the stay-cool handle for easy removal.  I guess she likes my brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire starter 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ djsmokesupreme
> __ Jun 15, 2013
> __ 1



That's pretty cool. I just use a large bean can and pull it out with a gloved hand and channel locks.


----------



## den60

Bama BBQ said:


> If you seal your leftovers in vacuum bags you can boil water to heat them up.


I like this method the best.


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Bama BBQ said:


> That's pretty cool. I just use a large bean can and pull it out with a gloved hand and channel locks.


Here's a picture of the fire, using the paint can method.  My wife is a genius.













firestart.jpg



__ djsmokesupreme
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## jerseydrew

i've used the minion method for a long time. last time i was outside i came up with a new way to start my smoker. takes less time and less prep. 

i fill the WSM with fuel and wood. i take 2 paraffin cubes and put them in the center and move 3 coals just around it. light the cube and let it flare up. in a few minutes i set the center section on the cooker. once i see smoke really rolling i put the entire cooker together and let her warm up. this cuts warm up time by at least 15 minutes...


----------



## sam42830

to fpnmf,

where did you get the terra cotta pot saucer?

sandy


----------



## bama bbq

sam42830 said:


> to fpnmf,
> 
> where did you get the terra cotta pot saucer?
> 
> sandy



Pardon my imposition Sandy. I got mine at Lowes.


----------



## sam42830

to fpnmf,

Thank you for information.  Can you do one more thing for me?  Can you post a photo of the saucer out of the smoker?

Thanks,

sandy


----------



## mdboatbum

Pardon my imposition as well.

I got the one for my mini wsm at Lowes as well. I think mine was $7.99 or so. The bigger ones are a little more but none of them are very pricey. Pictured is Item #: 94461 at Lowe's. It's a 16 1/4" unglazed saucer. It's under $16.













029501202409lg.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------



## li-que

Bama BBQ said:


> If you seal your leftovers in vacuum bags you can boil water to heat them up.


That's what I've always done, meat stays moist like right off the smoker.


----------



## sam42830

thank you for the photo & information.  Appreciate the help from all of you.

Sandy


----------



## coloradodude

OK. I gotta ask.  What's a chimney?  How does it work?


----------



## millerk0486

A chimney is for lighting your charcoals. You fill up the chimney with coals and start a fire beneath it with paper or whatever. I use the white chocolates to start mine, usually 3. I like them because they leave virtually no ash an no taste.













Screenshot_2013-08-08-07-15-03.png



__ millerk0486
__ Aug 8, 2013





Chimney













Screenshot_2013-08-08-07-21-00.png



__ millerk0486
__ Aug 8, 2013





White Chocolates (aka Lighter Cubes)


----------



## coloradodude

Aha.  I presume one could use lighter fluid in place of the "white chocolate".  Also, I guess using a chimney is faster than simply squirting fluid onto briquettes in the bottom of the cooker.  Then, once the charcoal is lite in the chimney it gets dumped put into the bottomless can in the middle of the briquettes/wood mixture in the bottom of the WSM.  This can is removed and the combustion moves slowly out towards the edges which gives a slow, consistent heat source.  I appreciate your information.


----------



## overground

Coloradodude said:


> Aha.  I presume one could use lighter fluid in place of the "white chocolate".  Also, I guess using a chimney is faster than simply squirting fluid onto briquettes in the bottom of the cooker.  Then, once the charcoal is lite in the chimney it gets dumped put into the bottomless can in the middle of the briquettes/wood mixture in the bottom of the WSM.  This can is removed and the combustion moves slowly out towards the edges which gives a slow, consistent heat source.  I appreciate your information.


If you're gonna use lighter fluid, then you don't need the chimney.

That's the purpose of the chimney...to avoid the fumes, taste and toxins of the fluid.

You do not have to use the cubes, newspaper is the most commonly used medium for starting the chimney.

Most people use the cubes because they burn long and clean with no ash.

The rest of the concept, you have right.


----------



## smoky jim

I think it may have been mentioned before, but it bears repeating. If you have a gas BBQ with a side burner, starting a full chimney of charcoal (briquettes or hardwood) is easy. Just set the chimney on top of the side burner and heat over high flame until the charcoal is burning vigorously. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## coloradodude

Thanks for the information.  Most of you guys are old timers and know all this stuff but I appreciate you patience and input.


----------



## millerk0486

You'll definitely notice a taste difference once you don't use the lighter fluid or match light charcoals. I'm not an old timer yet and am still learning. I used to use lighter fluid too until I saw someone use a chimney. Now that's all I use. I used to always use newspaper with the chimney, but now I use the lighter cubes because they leave no ash behind and they are cheap


----------



## pryan1877

+1 on the side burner, no scrounging for paper or waiting for the paper to catch fire to make the coals catch on fire.


----------



## maloff28

This may have already been asked and answered so I am sorry if I am repeating.  Does this work for the 22.5 as well?  Any modifications required?


----------



## overground

maloff28 said:


> This may have already been asked and answered so I am sorry if I am repeating. Does this work for the 22.5 as well? Any modifications required?


Yes...more charcoal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Other than that, the methods be the same.


----------



## kirton

I always light my Weber platinum with a Looft Lighter, so no ash, no toxins and a lot quicker.  I am about to take delivery of a 22 WSM and plan to use the Looft on that as well.  By the way folks, this is a brilliant thread for WSM newbies like me!!

Kirton :)


----------



## wmmcdonald7

As an alternative to the soup can/paint can method I do the following:

I have a plastic flower pot 6" diameter about 7" tall. I set it in the middle of the charcoal grate and fill it and the charcoal ring with the desired amount of charcoal.

I shake the ring to settle the charcoal, add the desired wood chunks and when I'm ready to proceed, I carefully remove the flower pot full of charcoal.

I dump that in my chimney and light it. It fills my chimney about half full. When the coals are ready, I carefully dump them in the hole in the middle of the charcoal left from where

I removed the flower pot. As with the soup can method, this brings the smoker temperature up slowly to the desired level.

The advantage of this method over the soup can is that you don't have to handle a hot can with channel locks, etc.

I'm also using the Terra Cotta saucer with no water in the smoker. Don't know yet what's best.

This is a Great Forum for WSM users. Thanks to all for the tips.


----------



## av8tor

I have been researching automatic temperature controllers and I am about to order the Guro DigiQ DX2 for my 18.5 WSM.  I am concerned about the 10CFM fan size being too much.  For those using a ATC on the 18.5 what cfm fan are you using?  I know there is a slide gate valve for air flow but I think that is more for shutting down the air for shutting down the fire but do you run yours wide open or partial?  Another question I have is the air diverter on the inside, aiming it down is what the manual says to do but that seems like it will blow up ash, is anyone using it turned more off to the side?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaybone

I own and use the Digi Q with 10 cfm fan on my 18.5" WSM and just love it.
I have the air diverter pointed straight down and have no issues with ash being blown into unwanted areas.
Leaving the Digi Q damper 1/4 to 1/2 open has provided plenty of air flow and temp control during my smoke sessions.
I should mention that ambient air temp during my smokes has been between 50 deg F and 100 deg F.
You may need to open the vent more if smoking in extremely cold conditions.
Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## rdwhahb

This is great info!! I plan on starting my wsm like this. I hope to order my wsm some time this week or next :). Can't wait!!


----------



## maloff28

overground said:


> Yes...more charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, the methods be the same.



Would you need a bigger can than the 28 oz.?  Like a 48 oz coffee can?  Just wondering If the small can would work in the bigger smoker with more charcoal...


----------



## jrsmith80

For the guys that use this method. How long does it take to get rollin before you put your food on. I tried this method the other day and my food seemed to have a little charcoal smoke flavor that wasnt appealing.  Just thinking maybe I put the food on to soon. I was using kingsford blue charcoal and let the WSM reach 250 before I put the food on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kargov

teebob2000 said:


> DON'T OPEN THE LID. If you MUST open the lid, make it quick!  Every time you open it it raises the temp at a ridiculous rate.


Newbie question: Is it okay to open the lid every ~1hr or so to take 1-2s to spray the meat with apple juice/etc., to add moisture? Or is the added moisture negated by the hikes in temp? Or is it so quick it doesn't matter?

Building on this, which types of meats would you guys recommend spraying every hour for moisture? From what I've read, doing this ruins the bark? Any clarification on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## overground

jrsmith80 said:


> For the guys that use this method. How long does it take to get rollin before you put your food on. I tried this method the other day and my food seemed to have a little charcoal smoke flavor that wasnt appealing. Just thinking maybe I put the food on to soon. I was using kingsford blue charcoal and let the WSM reach 250 before I put the food on. Thanks for the help.


That's the reason I don't use this exact (soup can) variation of the Minion with KB...I do with lump though.

I use the standard Minion when using the blue...pouring lit over the unlit because the lit filters out the initial yuck that burns off of KB when it first ignites.

Doing it this way, it's fine to put the food on as soon as your target temp is reached.


kargov said:


> Newbie question: Is it okay to open the lid every ~1hr or so to take 1-2s to spray the meat with apple juice/etc., to add moisture? Or is the added moisture negated by the hikes in temp? Or is it so quick it doesn't matter?
> 
> Building on this, which types of meats would you guys recommend spraying every hour for moisture? From what I've read, doing this ruins the bark? Any clarification on this would be much appreciated.


It's ok, but try to make the lid off time as little as possible. I've found it greatly prolongs cook times.

Personally, I don't spritz anymore (I used to as a beginner). I don't believe it's worth the temp variations and hassle. IMO, if you do the proper prep work before putting the meat in the cooker, the results yielded from spritzing are negligible if any.  

But people do spritz all varieties of meats...ribs, butts and brisket probably being the most popular. As long as your bark sets, spritzing probably won't ruin it all that much....foiling will do much greater damage to bark than spritzing.


----------



## treeman75

I have also had the creasote flavor with the minon method using kingsford. So if you dump a chimney of coals on top of the charcoal you dont get the creasote flavor?


----------



## bama bbq

treeman75 said:


> I have also had the creasote flavor with the minon method using kingsford. So if you dump a chimney of coals on top of the charcoal you dont get the creasote flavor?


With any kind of charcoal, I recommend waiting until the fire is burning clean.  Then add smoke wood.  That way all the smoke you see is thin and blue and from your smoke wood, not nasty smoke from smoldering charcoal.  I've found with R.O. it doesn't take as long as with KBB to get to a clean fire.


----------



## jrsmith80

Bama BBQ said:


> With any kind of charcoal, I recommend waiting until the fire is burning clean.  Then add smoke wood.  That way all the smoke you see is thin and blue and from your smoke wood, not nasty smoke from smoldering charcoal.  I've found with R.O. it doesn't take as long as with KBB to get to a clean fire.



What is R.O.??


----------



## bama bbq

jrsmith80 said:


> What is R.O.??



Sorry. R.O. = Royal Oak brand charcoal


----------



## dumasbro2

I would assume RO = Royal Oak. I doesn't take long to get my WSM up to temp with R.O. either. 1/2 hour or so. I usually have 3 gallons of warm tap water handy if I'm using water so I can get the thing closed up quickly. I only use about 1/4 to 1/3 a Weber chimney of hot coals to start the smoker (Minon method). It is a lot easier to tweak the temperature up than down. Picked up my WSM in May, best investment we've may in a long time. It is just now getting well seasoned and it is almost like cheating smoking on this thing.


----------



## wmmcdonald7

I use the Minion method modified as detailed in my previous post. I use Stubb's charcoal briquets exclusively and I've had no problem with a creosote odor or taste.

Stubb's is available at Lowe's for about $8.00 for a 15 lb. bag.

Thanks again to all for great discussion and info.


----------



## kargov

Thanks, overground!

Does the meat on the bottom rack of the WSM cook any differently than that on the top rack? Does it cook faster / get drier due to it being closer to the charcoal? Any considerations to keep in mind for meat on the bottom rack (directly above the water pan) ?

Cheers,
K


----------



## overground

kargov said:


> Thanks, overground!
> 
> Does the meat on the bottom rack of the WSM cook any differently than that on the top rack? Does it cook faster / get drier due to it being closer to the charcoal? Any considerations to keep in mind for meat on the bottom rack (directly above the water pan) ?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


The temp differences between top and bottom grates is not enough to matter...5 - 10 degrees max.


----------



## kargov

Wonderful—thank you!


----------



## kargov

Bama BBQ said:


> With any kind of charcoal, I recommend waiting until the fire is burning clean.  Then add smoke wood.  That way all the smoke you see is thin and blue and from your smoke wood, not nasty smoke from smoldering charcoal.  I've found with R.O. it doesn't take as long as with KBB to get to a clean fire.


I've read it takes 5-10m until it burns clean, but is there a visual cue for this? Additionally, when you're letting them burn clean—do you just leave the base of the WSM, or do you also put on the middle piece + lid?

Once it burns clean, that's when you throw the wood in? Do you leave the wood chunks on top, or mix it under some of the charcoal?


----------



## bama bbq

kargov said:


> I've read it takes 5-10m until it burns clean, but is there a visual cue for this? Additionally, when you're letting them burn clean—do you just leave the base of the WSM, or do you also put on the middle piece + lid?
> 
> 
> Once it burns clean, that's when you throw the wood in? Do you leave the wood chunks on top, or mix it under some of the charcoal?



The visible que is no black smoke. Just heat waves. I usually wait until it's burning clean before I put it together. Others don't. 

I throw the wood on top after putting it all together. I throw the wood on the pile through the door.  Others bury it in the pile.


----------



## tacswa3

kargov said:


> Thanks, overground!
> 
> Does the meat on the bottom rack of the WSM cook any differently than that on the top rack? Does it cook faster / get drier due to it being closer to the charcoal? Any considerations to keep in mind for meat on the bottom rack (directly above the water pan) ?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


This past weekend I did a 8.5lb pork butt and a 3.5lb brisket on my 18.5 WSM. First time using both racks. I put the brisket on the bottom rack. It finished in 11 hours, pork finished in 12. Temps averaged about 240. I did fill my water pan. I've only done a few briskets, but I thought this one turned out very good. It was moist and tender and thats all I ask for hahaha. I placed the brisket fat side down. My thinking was the fat cap might protect it from the heat (being closer to fire) and the drippings from the pork would help keep brisket moist.


----------



## kargov

Bama BBQ said:


> The visible que is no black smoke. Just heat waves. I usually wait until it's burning clean before I put it together. Others don't.
> 
> I throw the wood on top after putting it all together. I throw the wood on the pile through the door. Others bury it in the pile.


When you say *black* smoke, do you mean medium to dark gray? I've only smoked once, and the darkest it got was similar to the below. My understanding is, you personally wait until there's *no *smoke whatsoever to reassemble—correct? If so, sounds good and will do the same.













smoke.jpg



__ kargov
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## bama bbq

kargov said:


> When you say *black* smoke, do you mean medium to dark gray? I've only smoked once, and the darkest it got was similar to the below. My understanding is, you personally wait until there's *no* smoke whatsoever to reassemble—correct? If so, sounds good and will do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ kargov
> __ Sep 23, 2013



You got it. If you have that much smoke IMHO you have too much.  ...but that could be a picture on a cold day and a hot cooker making a cloud.


----------



## n2 bbq

Bama BBQ said:


> kargov said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say *black* smoke, do you mean medium to dark gray? I've only smoked once, and the darkest it got was similar to the below. My understanding is, you personally wait until there's *no* smoke whatsoever to reassemble—correct? If so, sounds good and will do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ kargov
> __ Sep 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. If you have that much smoke IMHO you have too much. ...but that could be a picture on a cold day and a hot cooker making a cloud.
Click to expand...

good point not all that appears to be smoke is smoke :/


----------



## kargov

Great—many thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jerry reddick

Great Post.  Thanks for sharing.  I use a similar method to start my WSM.  Curious though, do you find that using the amount of charcoal you start with burns the entire smoke time or do you have to add some part way through?

Maybe I burn through so much due to my elevation and thin air as I usually have to keep the vent half to full open and add coals maybe twice during a 12 hour smoke.


----------



## bama bbq

Jerry Reddick said:


> Great Post.  Thanks for sharing.  I use a similar method to start my WSM.  Curious though, do you find that using the amount of charcoal you start with burns the entire smoke time or do you have to add some part way through?
> 
> Maybe I burn through so much due to my elevation and thin air as I usually have to keep the vent half to full open and add coals maybe twice during a 12 hour smoke.



If I use a full ring I don't have to add more. I don't use water -- I use a clay flower pot saucer-- and the bottom vents are nearly closed and the top partially closed. Very efficient this way.


----------



## dumasbro2

I can get usually get 12 hours or more out of one load . Top vent all the way open (now that the smoker is seasoned), bottom vents closed except for one that is 1/4 to 1/2 open. Towards the end, hour 10 or so, I usually end up opening up one or two of the other slightly


----------



## kargov

My WSM is brand new. Going to smoke a pork butt on Saturday. Will one load of charcoal using Minion Method suffice, or should I prepare to re-stock considering the WSM isn't seasoned?


----------



## dumasbro2

Should be ok but.......:-) start maybe 1/4 to 1/3 a Weber chimney of coals. Get the smoker closed up ASAP so the heat doesn't get out of hand. Start with 2 of the bottom vents closed from the get go and the 3rd one maybe 1/4 open. If you can't keep the temperature down, don't be afraid to close down the lid vent. It is  a lot easier to gain heat than lose heat. The first couple smokes were an experience for me but now the WSM is almost like cheating. Set it and let it go. The Butts I did last Saturday I didn't see until I foiled them. (just tweak the vents every so often)


----------



## kargov

DumasBro2 said:


> Should be ok but.......:-) start maybe 1/4 to 1/3 a Weber chimney of coals. Get the smoker closed up ASAP so the heat doesn't get out of hand. Start with 2 of the bottom vents closed from the get go and the 3rd one maybe 1/4 open. If you can't keep the temperature down, don't be afraid to close down the lid vent. It is  a lot easier to gain heat than lose heat. The first couple smokes were an experience for me but now the WSM is almost like cheating. Set it and let it go. The Butts I did last Saturday I didn't see until I foiled them. (just tweak the vents every so often)


Thanks. It'll be a bit chilly here in Canada, so I'll try 1/3rd full of lumps. I assume I should still let the charcoal smoke for ~10 minutes once lit so there's no 'black' smoke? Then put the middle section + lid on and throw in the wood? Once it hits 200 I'll slow it down even more 'till it hits 225...then throw on the meat.


----------



## dumasbro2

I close mine up right away to keep the heat down. You're not putting the meat in right away anyhow. I bury chunks of wood with the lump and then add every hour for the first 4 or 5 hours. There are many way to do things, find a method that works for you and go with it.


----------



## maloff28

Back to the clay saucer question... I bought a 14 inch saucer for my 22" WSM because I was not smart enough to bring the water pan to Home Depot with me.  Went to Lowes another day and got the 16.  Is there any value to staking the 14 inside the 16?  Would the additional thickness add to the effectiveness of the heat sync?

Any thoughts would be helpful.

Thank you.

Seth


----------



## overground

I don't think it could hurt.

Just more clay mass.

The only possible ill effect I could envision is together they may be too heavy for the water pan supports without modification.


----------



## resstealth

image.jpg



__ resstealth
__ Jun 16, 2014






That's an 18 pound, full pork shoulder. There was another 18 pounder on the bottom grate. You can fit a lot of meat on the 18.5


----------



## dumasbro2

Only problem I seen was fitting full size racks of ribs which is why I went with the 22.5. I would be nice to have both.:-)


----------



## kargov

Fitting full slabs of ribs in the 18.5 is brutal. You can snake 'em in a rack...but when it gets to the foiling stage it's tough. I can fit max 4 slabs of baby-backs cut in half, and even then some get burnt as they're pressed against the edges.

Anyone figure out any space-saving techniques when foiling spares or baby-backs?


----------



## seadog

Okay folks,
I have a question about lump charcoal. Please be aware that I am newbie that is 73 years young. I have the 14.5 inch WSM. When using lump charcoal do I let the lump burn until it gets a white ash on it then reassemble the WSM, and start cooking?


----------



## dumasbro2

The quick answer is no. I'm not familiar with the 14 1/2 but I would load up the ring (if that's how it is set up) leaving a little room for lit coals. Start a small amount in a chimney and close it up.


----------



## srv1990

kargov said:


> Fitting full slabs of ribs in the 18.5 is brutal. You can snake 'em in a rack...but when it gets to the foiling stage it's tough. I can fit max 4 slabs of baby-backs cut in half, and even then some get burnt as they're pressed against the edges.
> 
> Anyone figure out any space-saving techniques when foiling spares or baby-backs?


Some of the previous posts in this thread (which, btw, is awesome!) suggest cutting the slabs in half and then using rib racks.  I don't have a WSM -- yet!! -- but that would seem to allow you to do up to 6 slabs (3 on top, 3 down below) total.


----------



## heyer5

I always see people talking about only having one vent open or two partially open.  I run my WSM with all three open, 275 degrees (verified with a Maverick thermometer), and I can run all day on one load.  No re-loading charcoal, the hotter temp lets me power the butts through the stall a bit quicker, and I'm a no foiler. 

I'm doing two over night tonight and throwing a couple racks of ribs on tomorrow morning, following that all by two more butts once the ribs are off.  Should be a loooong 24-36 hours of smoking, but I would imagine that I'll have one full reload and that will be about it.


----------



## va_connoisseur

heyer5 said:


> I always see people talking about only having one vent open or two partially open.  I run my WSM with all three open, 275 degrees (verified with a Maverick thermometer), and I can run all day on one load.  No re-loading charcoal, the hotter temp lets me power the butts through the stall a bit quicker, and I'm a no foiler.
> 
> I'm doing two over night tonight and throwing a couple racks of ribs on tomorrow morning, following that all by two more butts once the ribs are off.  Should be a loooong 24-36 hours of smoking, but I would imagine that I'll have one full reload and that will be about it.


How did your cook turn out?


----------



## heyer5

va_connoisseur said:


> How did your cook turn out?


Good, everything ran as well as it usually does!  Ribs were amazing, the pulled pork is in the freezer awaiting a wedding rehearsal dinner here in a few weeks.


----------



## flyinion

heyer5 said:


> I always see people talking about only having one vent open or two partially open.  I run my WSM with all three open, 275 degrees (verified with a Maverick thermometer), and I can run all day on one load.  No re-loading charcoal, the hotter temp lets me power the butts through the stall a bit quicker, and I'm a no foiler.
> 
> I'm doing two over night tonight and throwing a couple racks of ribs on tomorrow morning, following that all by two more butts once the ribs are off.  Should be a loooong 24-36 hours of smoking, but I would imagine that I'll have one full reload and that will be about it.


Going to say that it probably has a lot to do with the area of the country.  I just looked up Waukee, and your weather is like 20 degrees cooler (no kidding) than me.  My smoke today I had my top vent full open, two bottom vents closed, and third about 1/3rd and ran 230 for about 4.25 hours, then temps started dropping outside because it was around 7pm and so my smoker temp started dropping and I opened the one vent all the way and ended up back around 225 at the end of my smoke 30 minutes later.


----------



## gary s

b


----------



## jnltrucking

Hey guys, I just got my 18 WSM today and I was wondering.
Do i have to run the insides with oil like an offset smoker ?
Thanks.


----------



## noboundaries

No seasoning is necessary.  Clean the grates if you want.  Then smoke away.


----------



## nkaust

fpnmf said:


> As I looked at the search related wsm start up threads I see lots of different methods and thought I would show how I do mine so it would be easy for me to find and repost..
> 
> I use Kingsford Blue charcoal..it burns nice and lasts a long time...
> 
> It also can be bought in fairly large quantity at the box stores on sale in the spring and fall..
> 
> Starting at the bottom....
> 
> I put a 28 oz can in the middle of the ring and pour the charcoal into the ring..filling full to the top of the ring.
> 
> Next I add the wood for smoke..layering from the bottom to the top...then grab the ring and turn it and shake it to settle the charcoal nice and tight..then add the charcoal up to the top again...
> 
> 10 to 12 pieces of charcoal into the chimney and get them all burning..
> 
> Dump the chimney into the soup can and pull the can out..
> 
> I dont use water in the pan..it has a 12 inch terra cotta pot saucer in it...dont foil it either..I have a fire pit so everything gets washed into it.
> 
> After a few years it looks like a well seasoned Dutch oven..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P4150037 (2).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Apr 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assemble the rest of the wsm with all vents wide open..
> 
> When the temp gets around 180-200 I close 2 bottom vents and put the other bottom vent at half open..if I am going to smoke above 225-240 I let it get a little hotter before closing.
> 
> When it gets up to temp..put the stuff in and leave the top vent all the way open..
> 
> Simple and easy..thats how I like to do things...
> 
> I did several mods to mine...washers behind the top rack supports and installed evelets from ace hardware..
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods
> 
> Picture is from Mr Rodriguez..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bracket (2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Apr 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also practice the "Keep the lid on!!' routine.. I found that if I start chasing temps or thinking I gotta look....the temps go up quickly..
> 
> I did this method until I bought the guru..it worked for me quite well. YMMV
> 
> I still fire it off the same way only now the guru keeps temp perfect for me...Makes doing butts real easy by starting everything going in the evening..
> 
> That way all the pulling and cleaning can be done in the morning the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Dec 27, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken july2012 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Aug 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010013.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Dec 24, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P4150032 (2).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Apr 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ fpnmf
> __ Nov 30, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!!!!
> 
> Craig


i see all of the ash is still in the ring in the 6th pic, but i was wondering if you have 2 grates like some do or did you foil the grate?

thanks

kaust


----------



## fpnmf

The pile of ashes is just a pile at the end.. The grate is there..not covered or foiled.. The picture just shows what a good burn looks like to me.. Hope this helps..

  Craig


----------



## acgreen95

Ok Ive been a part of this forum for a few years, but haven't posted much. I was just wondering is the Weber WSM the upgraded version of the old Brinkman Smoke n Grill?


----------



## noboundaries

Both the WSM and the SnG are "bullet" smokers, but that's where the similarity ends. They function in a similar way (fire bottom, water pan middle, grate(s) top). The temp control and durability of the WSM is in a different class than the SnG.

But, if the history of smoking has taught us anything, you can pretty much use anything to smoke meat. I recently saw a kid on YouTube smoking meat with a cardboard box.


----------

